# آهات.. قلبي.



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2011)

*آهات.. قلبي.*​ 





ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح انت تعلم تنهدات قلبى..
 وتعلم ياربى كل ما بداخلى..
وتعلم ايضا ماذا اريد وتعلم سيدى انى احبك ..
محتاج إليك ان تملىء حياتى بمحبتك العظيمه..
 محبتك الغنيه التى تغنى
عن شهوات العالم اجمع
ارجوك ربى ادخل حياتى ،، 
املئها بسلامك العظيم فأنا فى اشد الحاجه إليك
ربى والهى يسوع المسيح
لاتبعد عني
يالهي اسرع الى نصرتي . فإن افكار شتى ومخاوف عظيمة..
 قد قامت عليا  وهي تضايق نفسي .
 فكيف اجتاز بها سالماُ وكيف ابددها فتقول لي :
 إني اسير قدامك فأقوم المعوج واحطم مصاريع النحاس.
 واكسر مغاليق الحديد وافتح ابواب السجن.
واعلن لك غوامض الاسرار اصنع يارب كما تقول.
 ولتهرب من وجهك كل الافكار الخبيثة .
هذا هو رجائي وعزائي الوحيد أن التجئ اليك.
 في كل شدة وانا اتوكل عليك وادعوك .
من صميم قلبي .
وانتظر تعزيتك بطول اناة ...
 امين............





=========

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2011)

امين
كلمات صلاه جميله قوي
ميرسي كليمو علي تعبك
يسوع يفرحك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

امييييييين 




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2011)

صلاة مباركة وانا اشاركك هذه الصلاة


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امين
> كلمات صلاه جميله قوي
> ميرسي كليمو علي تعبك
> يسوع يفرحك






شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييين
> 
> 
> 
> ...







شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة وانا اشاركك هذه الصلاة









شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

> في كل شدة وانا اتوكل عليك وادعوك .
> من صميم قلبي .
> وانتظر تعزيتك بطول اناة ...


 
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين 

ميرسى للصلاه الاكثر من رائعه 

الرب يملئنا بتعزياته السمائيه وفرحه الدائم 
الرب معاك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كليمو


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 يونيو 2011)

امين يارب ...يارب الكل يشارك هذه الصلاة
شكرا لك
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> ميرسى للصلاه الاكثر من رائعه
> 
> ...





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=107644**شكرا لمرورك
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2011)

هشام المهندس


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## MARY ROSE (6 يوليو 2011)

*امييييييييين يارب
صلااة جميلة جدااا ومعزييية 
سلام المسيح بقلوب الجميع امين*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2011)

ماري روز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

> ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح انت تعلم تنهدات قلبى..
> وتعلم ياربى كل ما بداخلى..
> وتعلم ايضا ماذا اريد وتعلم سيدى انى احبك ..
> محتاج إليك ان تملىء حياتى بمحبتك العظيمه..
> ...



فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا أخى الغالى كليمـــو
يســوع يباركك




​


----------

